# Lamb lung?



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Thoughts on giving cats dried lamb lung? There's a brand Merrick that has lamb lung treats for dogs and I was wondering if it's good for cats too. It's called Texas Hold Ems Lamb Lung Treat.

And what about dried chicken jerky for dogs? Would that help with cats teeth?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Lamb lung would be fine for cats, as long as it's JUST lung with nothing else added. You don't want to feed much of it, though, because it's very high in iron. Iron is not only toxic in excess; it's also very constipating.

Chicken jerky would be fine, as well, as long as it doesn't contain any non-chicken ingredients. I doubt it would have much dental benefit, though I might be wrong about that.

Laurie


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

A small amount of most dried dog treats are fine. Mine eats lung, liver, duck and chicken feet, heart, bully sticks, well and anything else I give my dogs lol


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup...my cats regularly share the dog's treats. Especially the freeze dried raw stuff by Stella & Chewy's and Orijen. Holly really likes the new Wellness Petite treats with Duck, Mango & Coconut...silly girl!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Holly really likes the new Wellness Petite treats with Duck, Mango & Coconut...silly girl!


I added this to my cat food order on Wednesday. Got them today, my girls *LOVE* them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah...I tossed one to Jake, overshot him and Holly came out of nowhere and grabbed it to play hockey. I couldn't believe it when I saw her eating it. So I tried another one and sure enough she loved them. Now whenever I open the bag for Jake she comes flying in. 

She also loves his Dognation (by FreshPet) turkey bacon. Every night before bed they share a strip. I just break off little tiny bits for her.


----------

